# Completely Gone!



## lucylou1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello everyone! I wanted to share my story in the hopes that it will help others. I know different things help different people but this may be worth a try. I have been dealing with IBS for years. I was mainly constipated but never knew when the diarrhea would strike. I saw a series on bowel health and decided to give their suggestions a shot. I went on the Paleo diet and in the morning I drink a whey protein shake to which I add Inulin, acacia fiber and a little bit of MCT oil (not too much or it causes problems) and a bit of honey. I take probiotics and liquid minerals as well. Started a little over 2 months ago, saw improvement in the first week and now my symptoms are gone. I had forgotten what it was like to be normal and its wonderful. I still get gas from time to time if I dont drink enough water, but thats it. I am thrilled to have been able to find something that works. Of course I dont know if everything is working together or just one or two things, but this is what I did and I really hope it can bring relief to others. IBS is a horrible thing to live with I know...quality of life is severely impacted. None of this is expensive, I got everything off of eBay. Good luck everyone💖💖💖


----------



## Cherryman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Lucy so glad you have cracked it. If u don't mind me asking where you getting any pains when your ibs would flare up? I have just come onto the forums and have posted in My Story. I have chronic ibs-d and my latest bout has just about broken me. Thanks.


----------



## Phata4 (Apr 8, 2018)

lucylou1 said:


> Hello everyone! I wanted to share my story in the hopes that it will help others. I know different things help different people but this may be worth a try. I have been dealing with IBS for years. I was mainly constipated but never knew when the diarrhea would strike. I saw a series on bowel health and decided to give their suggestions a shot. I went on the Paleo diet and in the morning I drink a whey protein shake to which I add Inulin, acacia fiber and a little bit of MCT oil (not too much or it causes problems) and a bit of honey. I take probiotics and liquid minerals as well. Started a little over 2 months ago, saw improvement in the first week and now my symptoms are gone. I had forgotten what it was like to be normal and its wonderful. I still get gas from time to time if I dont drink enough water, but thats it. I am thrilled to have been able to find something that works. Of course I dont know if everything is working together or just one or two things, but this is what I did and I really hope it can bring relief to others. IBS is a horrible thing to live with I know...quality of life is severely impacted. None of this is expensive, I got everything off of eBay. Good luck everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phata4 (Apr 8, 2018)

I just bought those 3 products, the two fibers I bought the pill form, hopefully it works the same. Wondering if you could share what minerals you take ?


----------

